# openrc-0.5.2 causing breakage in openvz VE's

## MoonWalker

What did change between openrc-0.5.1-r1 and openrc-0.5.2-r1? It seem to have caused some networking havoc on my openvz-sources system. Well, I am not absolutely 100% sure openrc is to blaim but as it appears to be some kind of network problem I guess it's a fair chance.

So it was after update of my server box running openvz-sources-2.6.24-008.1 at the time, now updated to 2.6.27-openvz-briullov.1-r3 x86_64, I noticed I couldn't connect with Thunderbird to the VCT that serve as mail server and send mail, grabbing is ok though.

```
Oct 30 11:28:38 [saslauthd] auth_rimap: couldn't connect to localhost/143

Oct 30 11:28:38 [saslauthd] do_auth         : auth failure: [user=mw@mydomain.com] [service=smtp] [realm=mydomain.com] [mech=rimap] [reason=[ALERT] Couldn't contact remote authentication server]
```

Yes I know that's cyrus-sasl and courier-imap complaining, but the complaint is basically that it cannot use the network as before. Moreover, from the apache web server running on another VCT I can use Squirrelmail to connect to and send mail from the same mail account. But as I said, I am not 100% sure this is caused by openrc, I just know it started to happen after I upgraded openrc from 0.5.1-r1 to 0.5.2-r1 and restarted the VCT. I have spent the better part of the day trying to figure out as well as recompile the whole darn box w/o any change and I have to start to ask for help somewhere and this seemt to be a good place as anyto do so, given it's a fair chance it's openrc related.

I don't know if this is of any hint but noticed this to be the case inside all VCT's

```
mail / # eselect rc show boot

Status of init scripts in runlevel "boot"

  bootmisc                  [started]

  consolefont               [stopped]

  fsck                      [stopped]

  hostname                  [started]

  hwclock                   [stopped]

  keymaps                   [stopped]

  localmount                [stopped]

  modules                   [stopped]

  mtab                      [started]

  net.lo                    [started]

  procfs                    [stopped]

  root                      [stopped]

  swap                      [stopped]

  sysctl                    [stopped]

  termencoding              [stopped]

  urandom                   [stopped]
```

While they are all [started] on the hardware node.

And for completion to make this post even more informative, I activated rc_logger="YES" (the  [ !! ] for mtab is because it's symlinked to /proc/mounts on hw-node, which I think is correct.)

```
mail / # less /var/log/rc.log 

rc shutdown logging started at Fri Oct 30 23:39:15 2009

* Caching service dependencies...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping local...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping Webmin...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping postfix (/etc/postfix)...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping saslauthd...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping ...

* Stopping mysqld (0)

 [ ok ]

* Unmounting network filesystems...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping udevd...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping courier-pop3d over SSL...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping courier-pop3d...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping courier-imapd over SSL...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping courier-imapd...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping courier-authlib: authdaemond...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping amavisd-new...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping clamd...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping freshclam...

 [ ok ]

* Stopping metalog...

 [ ok ]

* Bringing down interface venet0

*   Removing addresses

*     192.168.1.102/32

* Bringing down interface lo

*   Removing addresses

rc shutdown logging stopped at Fri Oct 30 23:39:23 2009

rc boot logging started at Fri Oct 30 23:39:30 2009

* Setting hostname to mail.astrocalc.net...

 [ ok ]

* Creating user login records...

 [ ok ]

* Cleaning /var/run...

 [ ok ]

* Wiping /tmp directory...

 [ ok ]

* Updating /etc/mtab...

* /etc/mtab is not updateable

 [ !! ]

* Bringing up interface lo

*   127.0.0.1/8...

 [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

*     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Fri Oct 30 23:39:30 2009

rc default logging started at Fri Oct 30 23:39:30 2009

* Bringing up interface venet0

*   192.168.1.102/32...

 [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

*     default...

 [ ok ]

* Starting metalog...

 [ ok ]

* Starting clamd...

 [ ok ]

* Starting freshclam...

 [ ok ]

* Starting amavisd-new...

 [ ok ]

* Starting courier-authlib: authdaemond...

 [ ok ]

* Starting courier-imapd...

 [ ok ]

* Starting courier-imapd over SSL...

 [ ok ]

* Starting courier-pop3d...

 [ ok ]

* Starting courier-pop3d over SSL...

 [ ok ]

* Mounting network filesystems...

 [ ok ]

* Starting ...

* Starting  (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 [ ok ]

* Starting saslauthd...

 [ ok ]

* Starting postfix (/etc/postfix)...

 [ ok ]

* Starting Webmin...

Pre-loaded WebminCore

 [ ok ]

* Starting local...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Oct 30 23:39:42 2009
```

so any idea?

----------

## MoonWalker

Well I ended up ditching courier-imap/pop3/authlib and cyrus-sasl in favour of dovecot, so the mail problem is kinda solved. But have to give it a deeper look to deceide if there still are any issues with openrc and openvz.

----------

## UberLord

Are the routing tables any different from the two versions?

I don't recall changing anything myself that would affect this.

----------

## MoonWalker

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Are the routing tables any different from the two versions?
> 
> I don't recall changing anything myself that would affect this.

 

You mean between the 2 versions of openrc or openvz? As for the latter, the problem appeared before I upgraded the kernel and it was actually because of the problem I decided to finally make the jump. From what I been able to figure out there is nothing with the new kernel that would affect this. I reused the old .config (# make oldconfig) but not until I carefully been through the whole file comparing with the default .config file they offer at openvz site, removing deprecated etc.

But again, I don't know if there still is a problem as my mail server works again after replacing cyrus-sasl, courier-authlib and courier-imap with dovecot and I haven't had the time yet to dig deeper, maybe next phase when moving over to "new way" for networking.

----------

